# claiborne dam



## al. river (Mar 31, 2011)

i might go to the dam this weekend and try to caught some shad. were i fish at 50 miles down stream by road. i just cant seem to caught any. i have tried it all .no luck. u can use a net and catch small shad but no skipjakes or alabama shad. i guess since im up there ill catfish :thumbup:


----------

